# A Short Road... Turning Long?



## JimMorrison19 (26 Aug 2008)

I thought I'd post my fragment of a story here for encouragement to other people with similar situations, and possibly as future clarification for other would-be members. Here goes:

*August 2007* - After spending a year at university I decided I'd look into joining the Forces, combat arms, because what I had heard at that point sounded pretty good about it. It was actually originally an interest in joining as a Firefighter, but within a few weeks I was looking at Armor. Reading a little more about all of the trades, I started leaning more towards Infantry/Engineering Officer careers by means of ROTP. Started running and studying.

*September 18th, 2007* - Diagnosed with testicular cancer. Surgery and removal of one testicle the following week. Figured I was good to go, but in October I was informed that I'd need to have chemotherapy. Continued with my interest in the forces. Following chemotherapy, I was again told I'd either need A) more surgery to remove a second tumor that is possibly/possibly not dangerous, or B) leave it there and be monitored for two years with bi-monthly checkups and scans, which is where I'm currently at.

*July, 2008* - Friend at work informs me he has a friend visiting him who is ex-military that wants to talk me out of joining for whatever reason... I'm interested in hearing what he has to say but pretty sure of what to expect and that I'm aware of enough about the CF to tell I'd enjoy it. 

*August, 2008* - Visit to the optometrist on the 25th. Happen to mention that I'm going to eventually apply for ROTP and would like to be in the infantry. Optometrist informs me that I'm definitely not qualified to join the RCMP, and might have too poor vision to qualify for the military (or at least combat arms occupations). I'm told to bring her the minimums for the occupation on my visit the following week. She says my vision in one eye (uncorrected) is 20/300, or so, 20/20 corrected... the former part of which seems wrong, because I'm nowhere near that blind. Nevertheless, it gets me worried my dream might get cut short.

That's where I'm at so far. When I get some solid answers about everything medical-wise, I'm going to make sure it gets posted here and gets stickied in the Recruiting FAQ, because I've seen some similar situations before and never saw answers. I'm hoping that my vision is good enough that I can meet the requirements for my intended occupations. I haven't given up though, and I'd imagine even if I do turn out to be a V4 I'll still apply for something that I can qualify for... I have the option of laser eye surgery but was told it would cost me $4000. 

More updates as they come, with as much information as possible. Hopefully, whether my experience turns out good or bad in regards to joining the CF, the information will help other people that are interested in joining but are worried about their own medical.


----------



## JimMorrison19 (10 Sep 2008)

*August 2008* - Turns out my vision uncorrected in one eye is actually 20/400 - No idea if I can get in at all anymore even though I can correct to 20/20. Results are extremely disappointing in my mind, but I'm still hoping I can join as a pharmacist, aerospace engineer or communications officer, or intelligence. Going to get laser eye surgery as soon as possible. Definitely speaking to a recruiter in my next medical check-up.


----------



## derael (10 Sep 2008)

Best of luck to you. It's good to see determination and a positive outlook like yours.

Hang in there!


----------



## JimMorrison19 (11 Sep 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> Best of luck to you. It's good to see determination and a positive outlook like yours.
> 
> Hang in there!



Thanks for the support 



*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## JimMorrison19 (26 Oct 2008)

Spoke to medical staff at the recruiter on the 20th, and learned that *you must be free of cancer for five years* before you can be eligible for the CF. That slows me down even more, but just means I'll have to go back to school instead of waiting for ROTP. I'd like to get this thread added to the list for the FAQ in Recruiting Forum FAQ as I'm not sure the five years cancer info is to be found there. 

At this point, considering my V4 vision I'm looking at EME or Sig Officer mainly because a physics degree fits them fairly well and I think I'd still like to go through CAP, and V4 officer positions that incorporate that and are in my line of interest are few and far between.


----------



## Long Sword (6 Nov 2008)

JimMorrison19 said:
			
		

> Spoke to medical staff at the recruiter on the 20th, and learned that *you must be free of cancer for five years* before you can be eligible for the CF.



I'm sorry for the bad news. I'm going to stop thinking my 3+ year wait is long. I wish you the best.


----------

